# NZ military in poor state



## SpitfireV (Sep 3, 2008)

> The navy is finding it difficult to sail, the airforce to fly and the army would struggle to take part in combat, the 2007/2008 Defence Force annual report revealed today.
> 
> The report paints a picture of the defence forces hamstrung by a lack of staff and poor equipment.
> 
> ...



http://www.nzdf.mil.nz/downloads/pdf/public-docs/2008/nzdf-annual-report-2008.pdf for the actual report.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 3, 2008)

That is sad to hear, the NZ Military is an excellent force.  I did a joint Comms EX quite a few years ago and there was some Kiwi's there, outstanding soldiers and guys ( even the lady that could break me in two).  They weren't in the greatest of situations then but were trying to make things better and doing the best with what they had.  lol Even tried to do a little recruiting while they were here.  :doh: I fucking kick myself in the ass every time I think of it for not selling every thing and going down there.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2008)

> The navy is finding it difficult to sail, the airforce to fly and the army would struggle to take part in combat, the 2007/2008 Defence Force annual report revealed today.



Hahahaha, well here's a report that's about 10-20 years too late.

After a magnificent performance in Vietnam the NZDF has been steadily fucked by politicians, and it's own incompetence in NZDFHQ.

Honestly at point in the game I think it's a lost cause.

There is never going to be enough money to fund a decent force unless there is a major threat and it'll be too late then as it'll take years to get up to speed.

The number one thing NZ *MUST* do is drop the ban on nuclear weapons/power in NZ and ask to come back into the ANZUS treaty, that was the beginning of the end IMO.

NZ can do very little alone and must become part of something bigger as we were while part of SEATO that took us to Vietnam with our international comrades.

IMO the NZDF is a fucking joke and has been for many years, I've seen it first hand and received countless reports over the years on this.

Pardus, cynical fuck.


----------



## QC (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, at least you've got the All Blacks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2008)

It's not just the military, Pardus, we're feeling it too...


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> It's not just the military, Pardus, we're feeling it too...



Really? I'm a little surprised to hear than actually.

The starting wage was about 45G I think when I left NZ which was a bloody well paid job, what's it like now?
Are you on the same payscale as a _real_ (  jk) cop?
-----------------------

Particularly surprised as totalitarian states useally have a strong Police presence.


----------



## tjwest (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know very much about the state of the NZDF, but I do know that they did their best to take down our readiness in at least one small way.

During one of our deployments to the sandbox we lent the New Zealanders a couple of vehicles (I can't remember if we had the GMV's yet, or if we were still using HMMV's and RSAV's) for use on a mission.  Apparently, one of the Kiwi drivers didn't get enough ZZZ's the night prior, fell asleep behind the wheel, and rolled the vehicle down an embankment.  My understanding is that everyone survived the accident, but our vehicle sure didn't.  I still remember coming back into the motorpool area after a mission, seeing the vehicle for the first time, and laughing my ass off at the story.  

I didn't ask him, but I'm sure the S-4 didn't find it quite as humerous...


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2008)

That's something for us to be proud of...   :doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kinda cool that the NZ army will take non-commonwealth types


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 4, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Kinda cool that the NZ army will take non-commonwealth types


 
Well, all you need is a "green Card" to serve in the US.


----------



## digrar (Sep 4, 2008)

> Kinda cool that the NZ army will take non-commonwealth types



Australia does that too, but getting permanent residency is about as hard as getting into the US and the ADF won't sponsor people into the country unless they are at least 0-3, E-6/7 have comparable skills/training and a trade that we find desirable. Not sure about the Kiwis do it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Really? I'm a little surprised to hear than actually.
> 
> The starting wage was about 45G I think when I left NZ which was a bloody well paid job, what's it like now?
> Are you on the same payscale as a _real_ (  jk) cop?
> ...



Nah, unless you count that we're on the same wage they are when they're at the college (36k). 

No wonder we can't keep decent staff- it's OK for me (9k shift allowance too) as a single bloke but if I had a family I would have to seriously reconsider the job. 

We're 15% behind the median for civil servants at the moment too. It's rubbish, especially considering how much money the non enforcement side of the house brings in for the government (9 billion in 06 from memory, 8.5 last year).



> That's something for us to be proud of...



Almost as much as launching a 203 through a Blackhawk. :doh:


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2008)

That sucks mate, good reason to move onto a better thing mate ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2008)

Eventually, once my degree is finished.


----------

